# 2009 To-Do List



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Ahh, now's the time to start planning for the '09 season, so here's what I have so far:

*PROJECTS:*
Exposed Coffin
Freshly Dug Grave
Stone Crypt (animated)
Toxic Waste Skeleton w/ Shovel
Animated Crows
Mausoleum
Armatures
Tombstones
Creepy Tree
Facade
Real Estate Sign
Haunt Sign
Entry Columns/Gate
PumpkinRot Scarecrow
Potion Bottles
More Candles

*THINGS TO GET:*
Pallets
Black Lights
Glow Paint
Foam
Motors
Bucky
Liquid Starch
Paint
Stain
Big Amps and Speakers
Silicon
Latex
Mold Builder
Resin
Old Doll
Statues/Busts

Here's my Idea Board:


----------

